# New member and old Japanese lathe



## Crazy Cat (Nov 4, 2021)

This is my first post here, Im just a hobbymachinist, but I have an engineering background in controls and instrumentation and I grew up on a farm, so I love old machines, Ive been doing the cnc thing for years but took a break for a while and lo and behold, I just found this little lathe, and no one knows anything about it. Ive searched everywhere and cant even find the company history. 

Has anyone ever seen anything like this before? Its a 9x14 approximately, no chuck, the nose has a 12TPI x 1.5 in. thread and the spindle is a 4NS taper with a collet closer. The moter is a Fuji, 400 watt 4 pole 3 phase with a clutch activated by what I thought was a foot brake when I first found it. 

Even Tony at the lathes.UK site has never seen one like this. I eventually ended up buying a box of 70 collets for 450 bucks, because they are rare and I figured some wouldn't work. I eventually cleaned them up and have around 50 good collets for it now, and 20 of the slightly larger variety Rivetts I guess I'll sell.

Anyway, hello to all, any help or comments would be nice.


----------



## Steve-F (Nov 4, 2021)

First, welcome, and hello neighbor, you are just up the road from me, about 35 miles north. It looks like a second op machine to me. Can't help you past that .....yet


----------



## brino (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi @Crazy Cat ,

I did some poking around too.....almost nothing.....and then I found this ended ebay sale:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2550533050...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

....but the machine look identical......too identical... and then I notice it was in California too.

The exact same machine?

I suspect that like much Japanese product it was a very well made machine.

Welcome to the group!

-brino


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 4, 2021)

Very cool second op lathe!
i don't have any additional info, but it sure is cool!


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 4, 2021)

It looks like it could have been a turret lathe, but it's probably better with the tail stock.  Nice little machine. 
Welcome to the group!, and don't hesitate to post more about your lathe.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome friend.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 4, 2021)

Interesting little lathe, likely for a specific purpose in automotive or electronic part manufacture
-Mark


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome aboard!
Nice lathe with a great collet cloer!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cat (Nov 5, 2021)

brino said:


> Hi @Crazy Cat ,
> 
> 
> ....but the machine look identical......too identical... and then I notice it was in California too.
> ...


Yes sir, that is it! I guess it was found somewhere in an old shop around the shipyard in Long Beach. And yes, very well made, no play anywhere I can find, it cuts well and runs whisper quiet. I just have it running off a rotary converter, but I reckon a VFD is in order at some time. It is extremely heavy (for its size), I would estimate at least 300 pounds, maybe closer to 400. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Crazy Cat (Nov 5, 2021)

Thanks for all the replies, it may be what Mark said, made for some specific purpose. With all of these collets, I'll be able to find a good use for it.  If anyone needs these larger variation Rivett 4NS collets, I'll give them a great deal!


----------



## brino (Nov 5, 2021)

.....so I understand how useful the front and rear tool-post mounts could be, and would eventually like to have that option for my SouthBend 9".

But what is with the short dovetail section just above the spindle?






Is that a place to mount an indicator? Maybe?

Anyone?

-brino


----------



## Crazy Cat (Nov 7, 2021)

brino said:


> .....so I understand how useful the front and rear tool-post mounts could be, and would eventually like to have that option for my SouthBend 9".
> 
> But what is with the short dovetail section just above the spindle?
> View attachment 384417
> ...


Yeah, Brino, I would love to know. Unfortunately, the guy that had it didnt know anything, other than it used these rare collets, and that somebody found it near the long beach pier area. It has two holes in it, and one may be an oiling port, at least when I put oil in it it disappears relatively quickly, and its right above the spindle bearing.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Nov 8, 2021)

That's probably a mount for a specialized cutoff tool. You get an adjustable (beforehand) and repeatable cut off relative to a stop in the spindle.
I've seen them on Hardinge lathes.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cat (Nov 10, 2021)

Weldingrod1 said:


> That's probably a mount for a specialized cutoff tool. You get an adjustable (beforehand) and repeatable cut off relative to a stop in the spindle.
> I've seen them on Hardinge lathes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Yeah, makes sense, Ive noticed several similarities to a Harding HV style lathe. It sure is cool, I was using it today, and the clutch makes using it so nice. It cuts very clean and has a nice finish too. I'm falling in love, again....


----------

